# Intense heat in Florida



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm in North Redington Beach, Florida this week (quiet beach vacation) and the heat is almost making me sick if I walk away from the beach, walking in John's Pass area was unbearable..it's amazing how locals love and adapt to this weather  If I had to survive on my own here, I'd have to be in the water 24/7 and eat whatever swims by.. I prefer 0C


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am in Dallas this week on business and it is the same thing. I think it was around 97 or 98 today with about 70% humidity. The breeze does not even cool you off when it is that hot.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Gulf water temperature is like a hot tub, it wasn't this hot same time last year.. we're here every August, my hubby thinks this weather is nice.. ugh


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder, what will happen 20 years from now, will locals have to migrate north?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had supper with a friend and his wife from this site tonight (Inceptor) and we were all complaining about the heat. But after I thought about it, I mentioned to them that I feel really guilty bitching about heat today after the winter we just had. Where I live, Minnesota, last winter was the coldest that I ever remember and I have lived there all my life. If global warming means that I have to deal with a few days like today to not experience a few weeks of lows at -30 and -40 (ambient temperatures, not wind chill), bring it on!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the hottest time of year in Florida. But there is usually some sort of breeze instead of the stiffling heat we've been having. Heat index is suppose to be 112 where I live Thursday. Whatever needs done outside is done early in the day. Instead of tree huggers we become AC huggers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't want to hear it. I was on a hot flight line in southern Alabama, today. No water, no drinks with little umbrellas in them. Suck it up, buttercup! :lol:

Enjoy your vacation. I've been waiting for the surf to do something all summer so I could call in sick and do some body-boarding, but the Gulf has been flat to one foot. No good for my wants.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I work outside in South Florida. The trick is, drink more water than you think you need to, and after that, it just mind over matter. When you sweat so much that not only is your shirt soaked, but so is your pants, and socks, you just wipe off your face, and ignore it. You adapt.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> This is the hottest time of year in Florida. But there is usually some sort of breeze instead of the stiffling heat we've been having. Heat index is suppose to be 112 where I live Thursday. Whatever needs done outside is done early in the day. Instead of tree huggers we become AC huggers.


After I get home from work, I go home, and stay inside in the AC until the next day.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will get really nice about mid October. Just think of January and how us Northerners stay inside (December through March). mid April to mid October is nasty in Florida and the residents stay in the AC. That why Florida gets so many snow birds every year, to get the best weather in Florida as well as up north.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I live for Winter


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We live in SW Florida. Love it, if it gets too hot out we just go in the pool. Not enough money too get us too move too cooler climes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I wonder, what will happen 20 years from now, will locals have to migrate north?


What will happen 20 years from now?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It seems to get hotter every year


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've been down here ten years now and as said, it really does become mind over matter. I used to bitch about it and hate it but once I changed my attitude and perception it became much more bearable. I can cut the grass or go for a three mile run at high noon in August now ... lot's of water is key!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I do notice that when winter comes a lot of the northern folks flock to Florida for a few months. I will stay right here where the winters are mild and once you are acclimated to the hot summers its not really that bad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> It seems to get hotter every year


In the winter I pray for global warming, in the summer I pray for global cooling...and the cycle continues the older I get.:-D


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Last December, my wife and I departed Central PA and moved to South Florida. My wife likes cooler temperatures and the change of seasons but I've always wanted to live in a warner climate. We've made the transition with little difficulty. We live about 5 miles from the Ocean and there is a breeze. As Inor mentioned last Winter was bad. I'm glad I was in Florida. 

I'll post an update after our first hurricane :-D


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love Winter... I want to move to Labrador but my hubby is dragging me to Florida


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

mwhartman said:


> Last December, my wife and I departed Central PA and moved to South Florida. My wife likes cooler temperatures and the change of seasons but I've always wanted to live in a warner climate. We've made the transition with little difficulty. We live about 5 miles from the Ocean and there is a breeze. As Inor mentioned last Winter was bad. I'm glad I was in Florida.
> 
> I'll post an update after our first hurricane :-D


We moved here in august of 1988, first hurricane was Charley in August of 2004. hunkered down and stayed right here.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I love Winter... I want to move to Labrador but my hubby is dragging me to Florida


I'll add that while my attitude makes the climate manageable ... I'm with you and LOVE winter! One day I hope to live back in four seasons.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone within 5 miles of the Florida coast should have an evacuation plan for hurricanes. Those on the east coast side would get the worst of the winds from an Atlantic hurricane. Those on the west coast side would catch all the Gulf hurricane winds but also due to counter clockwise rotation of a hurricane will get maximum tidal surge also. Charlie, 10 years ago, the tide came in like a tsunami penetrating 5 miles inland.

BTW, anyone moving to Florida should leave their winter tires behind as well as their northern politics.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> BTW, anyone moving to Florida should leave their winter tires behind as well as their northern politics.


::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

We don't care how they did things up north. You are here now. Adapt or go back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I live for Winter


Amein, sister!

That is exactly how I survive the summer. With heat indices over 100 degrees, I have to keep telling myself winter is coming.

Winter in south Alabama, my favorite two weeks of the year. :lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Today's forecast for NE Fla/ SE Ga is a high of 97, with a heat index of 111. 
NOTE to Yankees - it is always cooler in South Florida, so don't bother even slowing down when you cross the border. Just keep on truckin'.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Today's forecast for NE Fla/ SE Ga is a high of 97, with a heat index of 111.
> NOTE to Yankees - it is always cooler in South Florida, so don't bother even slowing down when you cross the border. Just keep on truckin'.


Funny!

It is (a little) cooler down here ... in the summer. I'd happily trade a few months of extra heat for those nights dipping into the 50's and 40's on a regular basis though. As I tell my wife, I hope to one day trade our house with a pool for one with a fireplace. When we get the rare night with lows in the 40's, I sleep in the spare bedroom with windows open while my wife unpacks extra blankets for herself in the master


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> We moved here in august of 1988, first hurricane was Charley in August of 2004. hunkered down and stayed right here.


We brought ALL of our provisions with us. We modified the electric panel and purchased a 10,000 watt Honda generator! It will run the entire house. I keep the gas tank full and have five six-gallon gas tanks on the patio.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> We don't care how they did things up north. You are here now. Adapt or go back.


I did find the "season" folks less hospitable and very very rude! One lady pushed me and I replied "excuse you" She replied, "I'm from NY" to which I replied, "I just moved from PA and we are much more civil and hospitable to EVERYONE. She got a red face and walked away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't like rude people.. I try to make friends everywhere I visit. I did get some attitude from a woman this morning who said that she's from Kentucky (sp?) (I asked out of curiosity, American accents are very interesting) when I reserved a beach chair closest to the water, she called me a calculating foreigner (must be my Russian accent) and that us, foreigners get everything we want... That was hilarious but I can't please everyone, us, foreigners need to have a good time too. She also said that my bikini is inappropriate for America... I bought it in America


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I don't like rude people.. I try to make friends everywhere I visit. I did get some attitude from a woman this morning who said that she's from Kentucky (sp?) (I asked out of curiosity, American accents are very interesting) when I reserved a beach chair closest to the water, she called me a calculating foreigner (must be my Russian accent) and that us, foreigners get everything we want... That was hilarious but I can't please everyone, us, foreigners need to have a good time too. She also said that my bikini is inappropriate for America... I bought it in America


She was just jealous because you can calculate and she can't. :lol:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Idiots are everywhere. But anyways, we are finding it strange here, low to mid 70's now and raining. great for farms and wildfires in August. But we are wondering whats coming this fall and Winter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> She also said that my bikini is inappropriate for America... I bought it in America


Ms TorontoGal,
Please post pics so that we can decide.
Thanks
Your friend,
Slippy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha I wonder if she'd shoot me if I say that out loud 
Most people I met on all of my American travels have been amazing, rudeness is rare, even in cities.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Funny!
> 
> It is (a little) cooler down here ... in the summer. I'd happily trade a few months of extra heat for those nights dipping into the 50's and 40's on a regular basis though. As I tell my wife, I hope to one day trade our house with a pool for one with a fireplace. When we get the rare night with lows in the 40's, I sleep in the spare bedroom with windows open while my wife unpacks extra blankets for herself in the master


I grew up in Palm Beach County, and lived there many, many years. 
It was a beautiful backwater in the 50's and 60's. The 70's weren't TOO bad, but by the 80's it was no longer resembling my childhood home.
We made our escape in 1995. As far as we could get without leaving the state.
I used to put on long johns when the temp got all the way down to 40 in PBC. Now I enjoy those mornings in the teens and low twenties. We actually have 4 seasons here, something that was a totally new concept for me.
(Old enough to remember when Robert E Lee's birthday was a state holiday and we got the day off from school)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I don't like rude people.. I try to make friends everywhere I visit. I did get some attitude from a woman this morning who said that she's from Kentucky (sp?) (I asked out of curiosity, American accents are very interesting) when I reserved a beach chair closest to the water, she called me a calculating foreigner (must be my Russian accent) and that us, foreigners get everything we want... That was hilarious but I can't please everyone, us, foreigners need to have a good time too. She also said that my bikini is inappropriate for America... I bought it in America


I use to be astounded at the number of rude people. Sadly, that number seems to have increased. My sense is she was jealous of your ability to wear a bikini. I've seen way too many "strutting their stuff" :-o that have absolutely business wearing a two piece bathing suit!!!!!!!!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> She also said that my bikini is inappropriate for America... I bought it in America


Pictures please. We will judge the inappropriateness of it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's ok, I'll take her word for it haha 
I think rudeness comes from personal hardship and impatience, I'll buy us both a drink.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Inappropriate bikini? That's doubtful but feel free to post s pic and let the members decide - lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> It's ok, I'll take her word for it haha
> I think rudeness comes from personal hardship and impatience, I'll buy us both a drink.


Easy, girlfriend. No need in reinforcing rude behavior. She may be stupid enough to think foreigners will reward her rude behavior with booze.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Easy, girlfriend. No need in reinforcing rude behavior. She may be stupid enough to think foreigners will reward her rude behavior with booze.


Turn the other cheek, no?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe she needed one of those islamic two piece bikinis, one to cover her entire body & one to cover her face.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Maybe she needed one of those islamic two piece bikinis, one to cover her entire body & one to cover her face.


I think this would be appropriate!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No bikini is not acceptable, only when Honey Boo boos and there mommas get into them, that is not acceptable


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We in Florida, love you northern visitors.
Come here spend money, get your sunburn, and go home. 

Do not stay, we have bugs, gators, snakes, did I mention bugs---


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love bugs and gators, don't get sunburned but I do go home


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What is honey booboos and Islamic bathing suits are just mean


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Denton said:


> She was just jealous because you can calculate and she can't. :lol:


Or maybe it's the fact that you CAN wear a bikini without looking like a beached whale.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 6364

God, I love winter!


----------

